# Interview with Dr David Clarke



## PWT (Jul 24, 2007)

Just thought it sounded interesting as he is a gastroenterologisthttp://garynull.ws - Page down to the interview dated 10/23 DR DAVID CLARKE-Stress, stress illness, hidden stresses. - Dr. Clarke is a Clinical Assistant Professor of Medicine with Oregon Health and Sciences University, a Clinical Instructor at Pacific University, and a member of the Academy of Psychosomatic Medicine. He is board-certified in Gastroenterology and Internal Medicine, and has practiced in Portland, Oregon since 1984. He is a Gastroenterologist at Kaiser Sunnyside Medical Center, Ethics Director at Northwest Permanente, and Nutrition Support Team Director at Kaiser Sunnyside Medical Center. He developed and presented a monthly seminar on stress illness, and local doctors have given their patients 50,000 copies of his brochure on this topic.


----------

